
Status update? · Issue #941 · moinwiki/moin - generalpass
https://github.com/moinwiki/moin/issues/941
======
generalpass
I find it interesting that the Python project wiki runs a wiki software that
requires a completely obsolete version of Python.

[https://wiki.python.org/moin/](https://wiki.python.org/moin/)

